# Whisky of the Year is Crown Royal



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Just when you think all the news is dark and depressing, here comes ...

Gimli, Manitoba produces the World Whisky of the Year according to the Whisky Bible. Hooray!! Gimli is such an awesome town.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/crown-royal-world-whisky-of-the-year-1.3328260

And last year, though the winner was a Japanese whisky, the author remarked that one of his personal favourites is Alberta Premium (a great, consistent rye).

It's Friday night, now I have to debate between my Alberta Premium and a Crown Royal. Unfortunately I don't have the specific Northern Harvest Rye.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I like my whiskey James but prefer The Macallan. We've got a 12-year-old open now. Scotch is great. Not a fan of Alberta Premium unless it's a mix or I'm half smashed


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I never really enjoyed drinking hard liquor vs wine or beer. Is there a way to get into it? Whiskey is in a way pretty foul stuff.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Have any of you had the Yamazaki?

One of my good friends is Japanese and knows I have a nose and mouth for whiskey. The Yamasaki he brings back to Canada, actually is one of the best ways to get introduced to Whiskey. I guess for andrewf, if you don't like beer, or the underlying ingredients, yeah, it will be hard to get into whiskey. The distilled version brings all the extra alcohol, and all the uniques characters of the aging process.

The Japanese have the clean, subtle enjoyment of single malt (imported in the late 19th century) down to a Tee.

It will still be harsh to the novice, but nothing like the harsh peatiness of Bowmore. Don't anyone start with Bowmore, but once you make it that way, give us a call.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Never liked rye- I was a Glenmorangie man, or Lagavulin if I was feeling smoky. I don't drink anymore, but I do miss certain flavours.

Regular Crown is a bit overrated. Haven't tasted the Northern Harvest.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

andrewf said:


> I never really enjoyed drinking hard liquor vs wine or beer. Is there a way to get into it? Whiskey is in a way pretty foul stuff.


The cheap blend stuff is foul and mostly used for mix. Good aged 12 or 15 single malts have a very rich aroma/flavour/finish and great value. Someone told me you should start with the expensive older stuff because they're smoother, then work back to the stronger 12s/15s/18s once you know which brands you prefer. I did the opposite and worked my way up in price, but then realized the 12/15/18s are actually better imho.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

The Crown Royal factory is by my relatives in Gimli, Mb...,



Not sure why they are there but a busy industry and by the way home to the New Icelanders, (Ny Islendingur) on the shores of mighty Lake Winnipeg which will be freezing up pretty quick!

The Lake is so huge, an inland sea, lots of close calls for the local boaters as it is shallow and mighty storms occur....


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

andrewf said:


> I never really enjoyed drinking hard liquor vs wine or beer. Is there a way to get into it? Whiskey is in a way pretty foul stuff.


Macallan 12 is my favourite too. I have some really nice scotch - a great japanese single malt. I like it but even when I just have an ounce or two I always have a headache the next morning. That's a drag.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Islenska said:


> The Lake is so huge, an inland sea, lots of close calls for the local boaters as it is shallow and mighty storms occur....


Lake Winnipeg is spectacular! When I was younger, we'd drive to Gimli and take the cars out on Lake Winnipeg and race them around a bit!


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

Great thread. Awesome to see our Manitoba Crown Royal recognized as the World Whisky of the Year. 

Crown Royal has always been a favorite of mine. Many Rye and Cokes through the years at good old Manitoba Socials followed by the customary midnight spread of Rye Bread, Kubassa, Cheddar Cheese and pickles. I have come to prefer my Crown Royal unspoiled now on the rocks with a dash of soda.

I too spend a few summer weeks on Lake Winnipeg and on a clear day from Grand Beach can just make out the silhoutte of the Crown Royal distillery at Gimli across the lake. It is the largest landmark on the South Western shore of Lake Winnipeg.

And just yesterday Winnipeg made the National Geographic's prestige list of top 20 Best trips on earth for 2016. That's "on earth". Not just in Manitoba or Canada or North America. On earth. As a proud Winnipeger and Manitoban that's pretty cool.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manit...-s-list-of-best-trips-on-earth-2016-1.3326474


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Agreed, this has been an incredible week for Manitoba!



> Many Rye and Cokes through the years at good old Manitoba Socials followed by the customary midnight spread of Rye Bread, Kubassa, Cheddar Cheese and pickles


Oh wow, memories of my university years at UManitoba... and if you're lucky, some homemade perogies too.


----------

